# Moody quality control problems



## bluemongoose (Jan 8, 2009)

The Mahina Expeditions list of boats indicates that there have been instances of quality control problems. Can any body indicate what these are in particular? I am currently considering a 422.
Many thanks.


----------



## svsirius (Jan 14, 2007)

Ask this question on the Moody Owners Board. You might get some better feedback. I personally don't know of any consistent issues.

MOA Home Page


----------



## bluemongoose (Jan 8, 2009)

Many thanks, I have now done so.


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm sure there are others who are curious. We put an offer on a Moody that fell through before buying our Hylas.

Please post what you find out.


----------



## bluemongoose (Jan 8, 2009)

I have also emailed the Mahinda Expeditions website, to see what they have to say.
I will post all my findings here.


----------



## JimM (Jul 4, 2007)

My apologies for reviving a somewhat old thread: but what are you findings?


----------



## bluemongoose (Jan 8, 2009)

The Mahina Expeditions website did reply and stated very briefly:

_"Moody had a lot of quality control issues, and they got worse toward the end of their production runs."_

They did offer to help me find a suitable boat for my needs for a fee of $350.00 (!). I am sure they mean well, despite spreading the FUD message (Fear, Uncertainty & Doubt) but if you are interested in a Moody, I would go to to the Moody Owners Association website, where there is a wealth of very useful advice, and no mention of any quality control problems.

I ignored their comments and put the Moody 419/425 on my shortlist of boats, along with the Westerly Oceanlord, both admirable boats. Living in Scotland, I had difficulty finding a Moody in suitable condition, but did find a superbly fitted out and very well cared for Westerly Oceanlord, which I now own!
Best of luck and happy sailing!

BM


----------



## bluemongoose (Jan 8, 2009)

If anybody is interested, the Mahina Expeditions website, and the list of boats, can be found here:
Mahina Expedition - Offshore Cruising Instruction
Scroll down the page to find the list.
Bound to create a stir! I would add a pinch of salt to all the comments. I have found that there are plenty of other much more informative sources about boat choice, Sailnet being one of them.
Cheers,
BM


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The Mahina list and an entire thread about it can be found in this forum as a sticky along with an added list of other blue water cruisers that other knowledgable sailors have cruised extensively and feel should be included in the Mahina list. 
One list cannot be comprehensive but the Mahina list is pretty damn good and widely misunderstood. It is not a list of boats that could make an ocean passage or a list of boats that have made an ocean passage. Nor is it a list of boats built well enough to make an ocean passages. It is a list of boats in each size range which are WELL SUITED compared to others of their size/price for a live aboard, blue water cruising lifestyle and which have no major expensive problem issues associated with them. What makes a boat suitable for full time live-aboard use and the tradeoffs he sees is detailed by John Neal here...Mahina Expedition - Offshore Cruising Instructionboatdesignandconstruction.
If you disagree with his analysis at that link...then you are probably not going to like his list...but at least he has several hundred thousand sea miles in different boats to back up his opinions. I think he is about 90% right...way more than me!!


----------



## bluemongoose (Jan 8, 2009)

I totally agree with your comments, Camaraderie, and would not argue with John Neal's comments on the whys and wherefores of different design types and construction methods.
My observations were restricted to the negative comment concerning Moody quality control, which is a fairly serious comment to make, and not backed up with any substantive information, hence the FUD factor. OK, he is not making a big thing of it, except to offer his paid services to help clients find the right boat for them.
Mr Neal is patently an experienced circumnavigator, and I genuflect before him in total respect. However, he surely has not sailed in ALL the boats listed, and I presume that he has collated comments from people who have sailed in the various boats.
My only point here is that Mr Neal should back up such a negative comment with some substantive information. I moved on from my original concerns, ignored the Moody comment, and made my own decision, based on my own substantive research, and not throwaway comments.
Finally, despite my best endeavours, I never uncovered any corroborative evidence to support the Moody comment, and it is a bit academic now anyway, as I own a Westerly Oceanlord!
Happy sailing.
BM


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

BM...yeah, understood. Since he SELLS his information as part of his living he is very protective about the details and sources for his opinions. I have had a similar experience trying to find out why not one Tayana is on his list but also met with no further info. He simply won't discuss the details of individual boats if you are not paying him. Can't say I blame him...but it does frustrate!  He was kind enough to allow us to re-post his list here for our further discussion. 
I assume he has good reasons for both his Moody and Tayana opinions... but would not say they should trump the experience of hundreds of satisfied owners. Just one more piece of research for the careful buyer.


----------

